# Pike fishing locations



## Fishing75

Not looking to take anyone’s honey hole. Is there still a population of pike in resthaven ponds? What about Sandusky or Huron rivers? East harbor should have some too ,but how would you target them because it’s such a big area? Any locations and tips on how to target them would be appreciated.


----------



## ErieEye

Outside of Metzkers marsh there's really no targetable pike population in nw ohio. Michigan is your best choice.


----------



## kanu

Check out NE Ohio Tusc river pike for techniques. Most Lake Erie tributaries have some pike. Don't know much about availability in Sandusky or Huron.


----------



## bigbass201

Few caught up by the dam in Grand Rapids off the Maumee River. I agree that Metzger's Marsh is the best place to get them.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Some of the creeks in the Toledo area have them. I was up at Luna Pier one fall night walleye fishing and watched a guy catch two of them walleye fishing with stick baits That was a first


----------



## Bassthumb

I hate them so much. I fish Michigan for bass. Metzgers for sure, but there are no giants in there. Detroit river shot at a giant. Almost all Michigan lakes are infested with them. I catch them in Erie marinas alot too. This was a decent one from DR


----------



## Bucket Mouth

In the spring, we absolutely tear up the pike on the Detroit River. There's a lot of fish in the 28"-33" to be had.


----------



## Weekender#1

Feb15 and 16 is free fishing days in Michigan, no license needed. Try the lakes in the Ann Arbor area they are all loaded with pike. You be ice fishing tho. Really. Take tip ups a dozen chubs per person.


----------



## Fishing75

Thank you all for the help, I would really like to catch my first pike this year, never targeted them before


----------



## Bassthumb

Metzgers, soon as we are seeing about 40 degree water, walk the trail along Erie and throw a spinnerbait. Very good chance.


----------



## Black swamp rat

Have heard of nice pike in Olander lake on Sylvania avenue. Had an encounter with a small muskie in Cullen park last year, lost him at the pier. Have always wondered if there were pike in the Ottawa national wildlife refuge area, they like marshes.


----------



## Weekender#1

Well we went to Silver Lake near ann arbor drive took 1hour and 38 minutes home from Findlay. There was about 5 inches of ice we took 36 chub minnows and had 8 still in the bucket when we left. Landed around 8-10 pike with 2 keepers one being 27 inches and 5 lbs. Not much on the bluegill but the pike were hungry.


----------



## kanu

Many river pike are now either at creek mouths or in the creeks and river branches. They will be out of the current and won't chase anything moving fast. Rapala HJ14 in firetiger retrieved with twitches is my favorite. If the slack water is frozen, they might be hard to reach. Downstream from dams will likely have slack water open. If the current isn't great, some will hold on the bottom of deeper holes.


----------



## croppie1

Used fish for them below Independence Dam in Defiance using creek chubs There was nice access then haven’t been there in sometime


----------

